# hens in N.E. In



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

CWlake. I think you hunt hens. I had a very good today in Steuben county. Have you been hunting them and if so I would like your input on the best way to prepare them for the dinner table


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

@ mmh, I've found so many hens this year, my freezer is full. I can eat more than one meal every week till this time next year. I eat them with everything. On steak, in pasta, red and white sauce with some sausage, chopped up in meatloaf. I even make hen patties. Finely chopped, add your favorite bread crumbs with an egg or two. chopped onions, mix with hands and pattie like a burger. Pan fry in butter with some olive oil. salt and pepper. I've read that they are good for your health so I cant get enough. Theres a story of a shroomer in Pennsylvania that new a child with terminal brain cancer and didn't have any hope left so he gave the mother some hens and the cancer went away and every year the shroomer gives the family hens. Remarkable.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

CWlake, I am hunting hens for the first time and have a question I hope you can help me with.
I have found clusters that are different in appearance. Some are light tan on top and some are a dark grey on top with both having a cream colored underside. Is one a black staining polypore or are they both hens with the different colors due to age? I would appreciate your input and maybe we could meet so I can show you what I have. Thank you Alex


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

There are different shades of hens, light brown, dark brown and different greys. I'm pretty sure that your finding hens. The other lookalikes are found mainly in the summer months. They are edible as well so there is not much to worry about with finding polypores this time of year. If they are growing around the base of oaks, they should be hens. I just found five new ones yesterday so I know they are still popping. Usually I pick them within a week of finding the small ones. Sometimes they can grow quite fast. I wont be around your area till next sat. but if I get some time maybe we can get together. My email, [email protected]


----------

